
2 factor authentication for SharePoint – keen on thoughts - ctarr
https://www.gtconsult.com/portfolio-item/one-time-pin/
======
ctarr
I noticed a lot of SharePoint hate, but seeing as it moving more "open-
source", as much as MS can be we are embracing building on it. Just released a
two factor authentication app and interested to hear comments on the use of a
tool of this sort for good governance and security.

